# What is undata monitporas?



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Might be a naive question but is there a difference between a monti or an undata monti?? If it's a silly question...sorry.... Lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Montipora are a group (genus) of SPS corals- undata is a species name of montipora; other popular species include digitata, capricornis, aequiturberculata and spongdes.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Try searching for acroporidae montipora. It yields the information you are looking for.

I have sent you a link via pm mate. Gives you all the types of Monti you could find, and photos of each species.

Won't post here, as it is frowned upon!!

Paul


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Cheers


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

paulie can I see that link as well??


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't know why you can't post the link here......


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

It is a link to another site. Is that permitted here?

Thought that was a breach of the rules.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Post the link, I'd like to see it too. We are allowed to post links here, it's done all the time.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay.

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?331-Acroporidae

Ultimate Reef is a UK based site, that has full information on coral needs, identification etc. A very good site. You may have to join to get full access, but again, it is free and worth it. Just don't look at equipment there, it is so dirt cheap it may irritate you!

I think some of you may know Tony B from other sites here in North America. He is a MOD on this site, and has a stellar tank!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

paulie said:


> Just don't look at equipment there, it is so dirt cheap it may irritate you!


Thanks for the link! Is it dirt cheap before or after you convert it to CAD? Being a UK site, it's probably in GBP, so you'd be nearly double the amount in CAD.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

kookie_guy said:


> Thanks for the link! Is it dirt cheap before or after you convert it to CAD? Being a UK site, it's probably in GBP, so you'd be nearly double the amount in CAD.


Having lived there for over a decade, I can confirm it is cheaper than here. Germany is producing most of the top quality equipment we use, and they produce it very economically. Example, two controlled Tunze nano streams, for about $150 CAD. Doubt you could even get the controller here for that. Problem is the UK is on 220v so they wouldn't run properly here.

Still, a very informative site.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

paulie said:


> Problem is the UK is on 220v so they wouldn't run properly here.


If you check the voltage rating on the piece of equipment it will usually say "110-240v" which means you can run it here on 120v power supply. Generally UK and Euro equipment is 50 hertz, meaning it will run a little fast (we run 60 hertz) but it is fine. We have a lot of Euro 220 equipment both marine and power tools and once you can sort out the plug thing, it runs fine.
So although you need to do a little research, it is absolutely possible to use UK or Europeans pumps.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Crayon said:


> If you check the voltage rating on the piece of equipment it will usually say "110-240v" which means you can run it here on 120v power supply. Generally UK and Euro equipment is 50 hertz, meaning it will run a little fast (we run 60 hertz) but it is fine. We have a lot of Euro 220 equipment both marine and power tools and once you can sort out the plug thing, it runs fine.
> So although you need to do a little research, it is absolutely possible to use UK or Europeans pumps.


European yes, UK no. For example, my wife has a UK hair dryer that will blow your hair off there, and will not blow out a candle here. Plus, they have the stupidest great big plugs ever very hard to organize!

Might just be the converter, I am not sure. But I wouldn't risk shipping it over just for it not to work. Perhaps next time I am in Germany I will try to get some more information. They are much closer to our power, and as they send some stuff here it might be something the suppliers know about.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Get the information on the power supply of the item you are looking at from UK or Germany or where ever. Then ask an electrician here about how to convert it. Don't expect someone in Germany to know how our power runs here.


----------

